# saving streming ASX file



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

Yesterday i watched a streaming windows media video clip from www.cmt.com. I had the idea that a streaming clip can only be watched while online. But interestingly even after disconnectiong 
from internet whenever i click on the link the video plays in the built in media player of the site. so i went to the temporary internet folder and located the file. But when i copied them to 
another place and emptied the temp folder then it did not run giving an error " incorrect file type". Now i even entered the link in my Download manager and downloaded the "mms" link. there 
were 2 files: a small file (~400 byte) with an extension "asx" and another is the large file with a name something like "[email protected]@@" where "xxxx" is the song name. But still it wont play!
i suspect the second file is the original media file.
Now my question is how can i make them play without teporary internet folder? Since i have slow connection watching streaming clips online is a problem due to constant bufferring.

any help?


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

take a look here :

http://forums.techguy.org/t155665/s.html

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=150956&highlight=net+transport

http://forums.techguy.org/t171088/s.html

Net transport will download your mms file without problem.

If you can't download it, please provide the URL of the page where the video is visible.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

If your clicking a link to play it, then right click the link and select "Save Target As...". This should download the asx file, which will be playable only on your computer, you wont be able to transfer it. Since asx files are EXTREMELY small for video's the download will go quickly. I believe they can be anywhere from 10-200 kb.


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Yes but sometimes, the asx file is only a redirector to an URL like this : 

mms://a341.v09806.c980.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/341/980/v1/mediaplayer.allocine.fr/nmedia/18/35/06/00/18351361_fa1_vf_b.wmv

and this URL can only be downloaded with Net Transport or the forbidden StreamBoxVCR.


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

thank you guys. now i have got WM recorder 9.0. and it worked fine. You should have a look. 
P.S i've downloaded net trasport twice from their but it seems that downloaded file is corrupted. any other ink or freeware for that


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Try again maybe without download accelerator.
The site is hosted in China and is sometimes unreachable.


----------

